# ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع احبائي.اتمنى ان توضحو لي هذا الامر.
ارجو توضيح هذا الامر لي احبائي,لان هذا الموضوع يشغلني,واريد ان اعرفه جيدا لكي اجيب عليه اذا سولت به من اي مسلم.وحتى للمعرفه الشخصيه لكي استطيع ان اميز بينها.

اولا:
ما المقصود ب:
الفردوس:
الجحيم:
جهنم:
بحيرة النار والكبريت:
الملكوت:

 اين كان الناس من ابرار واشرار قبل صلب مخلصنا يسوع المسيح(العهد القديم) وماذا حصل بهم بعد الصلب,واين سيكو الابرار والاشرار بعد الصلب (العهد الجديد) .واين سيكون الانتضار .
*اتمنى التوضيح مع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس,واشكر تعب محبتكو والرب يباركو.*

ثانيا:
ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح قال لللص على الصليب,اليوم تكون معي بالفردوس. فاذا كان الفردوس مكان الانتضار فكيف سيدنا المسيح يكون مع المنتضرين.
ملاحضه:ارجو ان لا يكون الرد ان المسيح هو الله والله موجود في كل مكان,لان المسلم يرد ويقول اذا الله موجود في كل مكان اذا هو ايضا في الجحيم والنار.

ثالثا:
من سيدان يوم الدينونه,هل الكل سيدان على اعماله,اقصد هل الابرار والاشرار كلهم سيدانون بالعهدين القديم والجديد,ام فقط الاشرار هم الذين سيدانون.

ملاحضه اخيره: اتمنى ان تضعو لي نصوص من الكتاب المقدس على كل توضيح.

اشكركم جميعا والرب يبارك الجميع.:36_3_13:  :36_3_15:


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

*سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل معك اخى الكريم*

*موضوعك كبير جدا بهذا التفصيل فمثلا كل كلمة منهم لها بعد تاريخى وبعد لاهوتى وبعد جغرفاى واسع جدا ولذا سأركذ انا على البعد الكتابى اللاهوتى وان احتجت المزيد فسوف اوفيك فى ما تطلبه

كلمة فردوس هى كلمة اصلها فارسى وتعنى "جنة ذات اسوار" وجاء اول استخدام لها فى الكتاب المقدس فى ( تك 2:8 ) بدلا عن جنة عدن* 

[q-bible]*و غرس الرب الاله جنة في عدن شرقا و وضع هناك ادم الذي جبله.*[/q-bible]
​

* وكانت تاريخيا تطلق على الحدائق ذات الأسوار *

*وردت كلمة "فردوس" ثلاث مرات في العهد القديم، وثلاث مرات في العهد الجديد. 
*

*في العهد القديم:*
* 
*

*(1) يقول الملك سليمان: "بنيت لنفسي بيوتاً، غرست لنفسي كروماً. عملت لنفسي جنات و فراديس وغرست فيها أشجاراً من كل نوع ثمر" (جا 2: 4و5).*
*(2) ويصف عريس النشيد عروسه بالقول: "أختي العروس جنة مغلقة، عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم. أغراسك فردوس رمان مع أثمار نفيسة" (نش 4: 12 و13). *
*يقول نحميا إنه طلب من الملك أن يعطيه "رسالة إلى آساف حارس فردوس الملك، لكي يعطيني أخشاباً لسقف أبواب القصر الذي للبيت ولسور المدينة، فأعطاني الملك حسب يد إلهي الصالحة عليَّ" (نح 2: 7و8). *
*
*

*في العهد الجديد: *
*
*

*عندما قال اللص التائب للرب يسوع وهو معلق على الصليب: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك: فقال له يسوع: "الحق أقول لك: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 42 و43). وواضح من هذا أن الرب استخدم كلمة "فردوس" للدلالة على المكان الذي تذهب إليه أرواح المؤمنين عقب الموت مباشرة، وهو ما يتفق تماماً مع المثل الذي ذكره الرب يسوع المسيح عن الغني ولعازر، حيث نقرأ أن الملائكة "حملت لعازر إلى حضن إبراهيم، وهو تعبير آخر عن الفردوس، أما الغني فذهب إلى مكان العذاب (لو 16: 19- 22). *
*ويقول الرسول بولس: "إنه اختطف إلى الفردوس وسمع كلمات لا ينطق بها، ولا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها" (2كو 12: 4). وقد ذكر قبل ذلك مباشرة أن هذا الاختطاف كان "إلى السماء الثالثة" (2كو 12: 2).*
*ويقول الرب لملاك كنيسة أفسس: "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله" (رؤ 2: 7)*


* الفردوس : هو مكان انتظار الأبرار فى العهد الجديد فقط وتم فتحه عند موت السيد المسيح جسديا على عود الصليب وتم نقل اليه جميع الأبرار الذين ماتوا على رجاء القيامة من الأموات (موت المسيح بدلا عنهم . )*



> ثانيا:
> ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح قال لللص على الصليب,اليوم تكون معي بالفردوس. فاذا كان الفردوس مكان الانتضار فكيف سيدنا المسيح يكون مع المنتضرين.
> ملاحضه:ارجو ان لا يكون الرد ان المسيح هو الله والله موجود في كل مكان,لان المسلم يرد ويقول اذا الله موجود في كل مكان اذا هو ايضا في الجحيم والنار.


*
أخى الحبيب من قال ان مايقوله المسلم ليس لديه رد رادع لفكرته عن الله اصلا ؟؟؟

الفكر الإسلامى عن الله فكر مشبوة ومشوة تماما بنفس مقدار معرفتنا بالله وسوف اجيب عليك فى سياق الإجابة العامة

الإجابة : نعم الله فى كل مكان وفى الجحيم ايضا وفى غير الأماكن لأنه فوق المكان والزمان وكل شئ وغير محدود مطلقا إطلاقا كليا


النقطة الجوهرية الغائبة عنك هو ان 
الله يُـؤثِـر ولا يتأثر

فمثلا النار حين تضع فيها قطعة حديد مستخة ونجسة وغير طاهرة ومليانة بالجراثيم و و و  و و لإإن النار تطهرها ولا تتنجس النار مهما حصل

هكذا الله إنه يُطهر الشئ ولا يتـَنجس به

اما الرد على المسلم فيكون كالأتى

هو ان المسلم يعتبر الله انسانا ضعيفا جدا يتأثر بأنه يلبس جسدا ويقولون عليه انه حاشا له وكأن الله يتنجس !!

الله يُطهر ولا يتنجس اما فى الإسلام فالله يتنجس ولا يطهر

وهذة هى النقطة الجوهرية لفهم الموضوع كله
إذا كانت النار الضعيفة تطهر كل شئ واى شئ فكم وفكم وفكم الله خالق النار ؟؟

يتبع بالباقى*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



> ثالثا:
> من سيدان يوم الدينونه,هل الكل سيدان على اعماله,اقصد هل الابرار والاشرار كلهم سيدانون بالعهدين القديم والجديد,ام فقط الاشرار هم الذين سيدانون.


*
الدينونة تعنى الحساب ولا تعنى الحكم القاسى كما هو معروف

والإجابة : الكل سوف يدانوا الكل الكل

والكلمة ذاتها تأتى فى مواضع أخرى فى الكتاب المقدس بمقصود آخر وهدف آخر وفكر آخر
واما ما اشرحه الآن هو المعنى العام لها والمتعارف عليه كتابيا فقط وسأعطى مثالا للإستخدامات الأخرى لها فى النهاية*


[q-bible]*لانه اقام يوما هو فيه مزمع ان يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدما للجميع ايمانا اذ اقامه من الاموات 
(اع  17 :  31)*[/q-bible]





> *في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح
> (رو  2 :  16)*





> *حاشا فكيف يدين الله العالم اذ ذاك
> (رو  3 :  6)*





> *حاشا فكيف يدين الله العالم اذ ذاك
> (رو  3 :  6)*





> *الذين سوف يعطون حسابا للذي هو على استعداد ان يدين الاحياء و الاموات
> (1بط  4 :  5)*





> *فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله
> (مت  16 :  27)*


*
طبعا هناك العديد من الآيات وفقط انا اكتفيت بهذا

ولكن هناك معان احرى لكلمة دينونة تأتى بمعنى الحكم النهائى على الشرير والزناة والعاهرون و و و و و 
ولكن انت حددت سؤالك وانا حددت إجابتى*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

*جـُــهـــنـَــــم

جهنم  : هي اللفظة الارامية الكلمة العبرية " جهنوم " ( وادي هنوم ), وهذا التعبير الاخير يندر استخدامه في العهد القديم، لان الاسم الغالب هو " وادي بن هنوم " ويظهر اسم " جهنم " في العهد الجديد 13 مرة

*


> *و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم
> (مت  5 :  22)
> فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم
> (مت  5 :  29)
> ...




*
وفي كل هذه المواضع تدل الكلمة على مكان العقاب الابدي للإشرار بالارتباط مع الدينونة النهائية. وترتبط جهنم بالنار كوسيلة العذاب فيها، وفيها يلقى الجسد والنفس معا*.



​


----------



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

*Molka Molkan*
*الرب يباركك حبيبي على التوضيح الرائع حتى الان.*
*وانتضر باقي تعليقك على الجحيم,بحيرة الكبريت والنار,الملكوت.*

*الرب يباركك على مجهودك الرائع وعلى كل كلمه تكتبها.امين*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

الملكوت ( عن دائرة المعارف للكتاب المقدس ) 


*ملكوت الله ، وملكوت السموات*​ 
*( أ ) – أول سؤال يتبادر إلى الذهن هو : هل ملكوت الله "هو ملكوت السموات" ، عبارتان مترادفتان ؟ *

*( 1 ) – يصر بعض القبلانيين ( الذين يقولون بأن المسيح سيأتي ثانية قبل الملك الألفي ) على أنهما تدلان على أمرين مختلفين ، ويقولون إن ملكوت السموات يشير إلى الملك الأرضى الذي وعد به الرب شعبه في القديم ، بينما يشير "ملكوت الله" إلى ملك المسيح روحياً على قلوب المؤمنين. *

*( 2 ) – ويعتقد البعض الآخر من القبلانيين أنهما مترادفان. *

*( 3 ) – أما من لا يعتقدون بوجود الملك الألفي الحرفي ، ومن يعتقدون أن المسيح سيأتي ثانية بعد الملك الألفي ، فيرون أيضاً أنهما مترادفان. *

*( ب ) – ودراسة استخدام العبارتين تكشف لنا عن أن متى يستخدم عبارة "ملكوت السموات" 34 مرة ، وعبارة "ملكوت الله" خمس مرات ، بينما ترد عبارة "ملكوت الله" 14 مرة في إنجيل مرقس ، 22 مرة في إنجيل لوقا ومرتين في إنجيل يوحنا ، وست مرات فى أعمال الرسل ، وثماني مرات فى رسائل الرسول بولس ، ومرة فى سفر الرؤيا . ويستخدم متى عبارة "ملكوت السموات" أربع مرات في نفس المواضع التي يستخدم فيها مرقس ولوقا عبارة "ملكوت الله" ( مت 4 : 17 مع مرقس 1 : 15 ، مت 10 : 7 مع لو 9 : 2 ، مت 5 : 3 مع لو 6 : 20 ، ومت 14 : 11 مع مرقس 4 : 11 ، لو 8 : 10 ). *


*ومن الواضح أنه كان لدى متى سبب في اختياره لعبارة "ملكوت السموات" . لقد كان متى يهودياً يكتب لليهود من جنسه ، فاحترم عادتهم في حرصهم على عدم استخدام اسم الله إلاَّ في النادر من الحالات ، ولذلك استخدم عبارة "ملكوت السموات" تجنباً لاستخدام اسم الله ( انظر لو 15 : 18 ، حيث يقول الابن الضال : "أخطأت إلى السماء"، وهو يقصد أنه أخطأ إلى الله ) . ومن الجانب الآخر ، لقد كتب البشيرون الثلاثة الآخرون إلى الأمم الوثنيين ، فاستخدموا عبارة "ملكوت الله" التي تؤكد "وحدانية الله وسلطانه المطلق" ، بينما عبارة "ملكوت السموات" كان يمكن أن يفهموها على أنها لا تنفي تعدد الآلهة في السماء. هذا على الأرجح هو ما جعل البشيرين الآخرين يتجنبون استخدام عبارة "ملكوت السموات". *


*ويرى البعض أن متى استخدم عبارة "ملكوت السموات" لأسباب لاهوتية ، للتفريق بينها وبين "ملكوت الله" ، إلا أننا نلاحظ أن متى يستخدم أيضاً عبارة "ملكوت الله" خمس مرات ( مت 6 : 33 ، 12 : 28 ، 19 : 24 ، 21 :31 و 43 ) . وأنه في حادثة الشاب الغني ( مت 19 : 23 و 24 ) يذكر متى العبارتين بالتبادل كمترادفين. *

*( ج ) – جانبان للملكوت : وهناك جانبان للملكوت : *

*( 1 ) – في الحاضر : يبدو الجانب غير المنظور للملكوت ، في الوقت الحاضر، في الأناجيل في الدعوة إلى التوبة في كرازة يوحنا المعمدان كما في كرازة المسيح ( مت 3 : 2 ، 4 : 17 و 23 ، لو 4 : 43 مع مت 10 : 7 ) ، وفي تعليم المسيح عن القداسة كمميز للحياة المسيحية فى الموعظة على الجبل (مت 5-7 ) ، وفي حديثه عن أسرار **، وبخاصة عن بداية الملكوت الألفي ( مت 13 : 19 و 24 و 33 و 44 و 45 و 47 و 52 و مرقس 4 : 30 ). *

*وهناك فصول في الرسائل تبين أن ملكوت الله على الأرض الآن لا يضم إلا الذين أنقذهم من سلطان الظلمة ونقلهم إلى ملكوت ابن محبته ( كو 1 : 13 ) . فالملكوت يوجد الآن حيثما يعيش المسيحيون في خضوع لمشيئة الله، بعمل قوة نعمته في تغيير حياتهم ( 1كو 4 : 20 ) . فليس الملكوت هو الحصول على ما يريده الإنسان من أكل أو شرب ، بل هو السلوك المستقيم في سلام وتوافق مع غيره من المؤمنين ، والفرح في الروح القدس ( رو 14 : 17). *

*( 2 ) – في المستقبل : إن الجانب المنظور من الملكوت حين يملك المسيح على الأرض نجده وارداً في فصول عديدة من العهد القديم ( انظر مثلاً تث 30 : 1-10 ، مز 2 ، مز 72 ، 89 : 19-29 ، مز 110 ، إش 11 : 1-16 ، 65 : 17-66 : 24 ، إرميا 32 : 36-44 ، 33 : 4-22 ، يؤ 3 : 17-21 ، زك 14 : 9-17 ) . وكان اليهود يتطلعون إلى هذا الملكوت المنظور . وقد ذكر الرب يسوع أمثال الملكوت ( مت 13 ) ليكشف للتلاميذ السر بأن الملكوت يجب أن ينمو روحياً بصورة خفية في عصر الإنجيل ، ولكن الأمر لم يقف عند هذا الحد ، لأنه في زيارته الأخيرة لأورشليم ذكر مثل "الأمناء" لكي يعلَّمهم أن الملكوت الأرضي ما زال في طي المستقبل لأنهم "كانوا يظنون أن ملكوت الله عتيد أن يظهر في الحال" ( لو 19 : 11-27 ). *

*والسؤال الأخير الذي سأله التلاميذ للرب بعد قيامته ، وقبيل صعوده ، وهو : "يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد المُلك إلى إسرائيل ؟ " ( أع 1 : 6 ) . ولم يقل لهم المسيح إنه لن تكون هناك مملكة أرضية ، أو لن يكون هناك رد للملك لإسرائيل . وحيث أنه لم يقل لهم من قبل ولا في إجابته على هذا السؤال الأخير شيئاً ليغير من مفهومهم واعتقادهم فيما يختص بهذا الملك لابن داود على شعبه ، فلابد أنهم كانوا على صواب في مفهومهملذلك المُلك رغم أنهم لم يميزوا الأوقات . وأي استنتاج آخر يعني أنهم كانوا على خطأ ، وأننا نعلم أكثر مما كانوا يعلمون ، وأن المسيح تركهم في جهلهم *
​


----------



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

*أخى الحبيب من قال ان مايقوله المسلم ليس لديه رد رادع لفكرته عن الله اصلا ؟؟؟

الفكر الإسلامى عن الله فكر مشبوة ومشوة تماما بنفس مقدار معرفتنا بالله وسوف اجيب عليك فى سياق الإجابة العامة

الإجابة : نعم الله فى كل مكان وفى الجحيم ايضا وفى غير الأماكن لأنه فوق المكان والزمان وكل شئ وغير محدود مطلقا إطلاقا كليا


**النقطة الجوهرية الغائبة عنك هو ان 
**الله يُـؤثِـر ولا **يتأثر

**فمثلا النار حين تضع فيها قطعة حديد مستخة ونجسة وغير طاهرة ومليانة بالجراثيم و و و و و لإإن النار تطهرها ولا تتنجس النار مهما حصل

هكذا الله إنه يُطهر الشئ ولا يتـَنجس به

اما الرد على المسلم فيكون كالأتى

هو ان المسلم يعتبر الله انسانا ضعيفا جدا يتأثر بأنه يلبس جسدا ويقولون عليه انه حاشا له وكأن الله يتنجس !!

الله يُطهر ولا يتنجس اما فى الإسلام فالله يتنجس ولا يطهر

وهذة هى النقطة الجوهرية لفهم الموضوع كله
إذا كانت النار الضعيفة تطهر كل شئ واى شئ فكم وفكم وفكم الله خالق النار ؟؟*



*اجابه وتوضيح  اكثر من رائع الرب يباركك حبيبي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

بحيرة النار ( عن دائرة المعارف للكتاب المقدس ) 



*بحيرة النار* :
​*نقرأ في سفر الرؤيا عن " بحيرة النار " ( 20 : 14، 15 )، و " بحيرة النار والكبريت " ( رؤ 20 : 10 )، و " بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت " ( رؤ 19 : 20)، و " البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت " ( رؤ 21 : 8 ).*


*وواضح من كل الإِشارات السابقة إلى بحيرة النار أنها مكان عقاب وعذاب مستديم أبدي وليست مكان فناء إذ إنهم سيعذبون فيها " نهاراً وليلاً إلى أبد الأبدين " ( رؤ 20 : 10 ).*
*وسيطرح فيها " الوحش " ( رؤ 19 : 20 )، و " النبي الكذاب " ( رؤ 19 : 20، 20 : 10 )، و"إبليس " ( رؤ 20 : 10 ) ثم سيطرح فيها جميع الأشرار على اختلاف أنواعهم، فسيطرح فيها : " كل من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة " و " الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة " ( رؤ 20 : 15، 21 : 8 ).*


*وثمة مشكلة تدور حول ما إذا كان " طرح الموت والهاوية " في بحيرة النار ( رؤ 20 : 14 ) تعبيراً مجازياً للدلالة على توقف هذين الشرين، أو انه يعني وجود قوتين شيطانيتين بهذين الاسمين ( انظر إش 25 : 8، 1 كو 15 : 26، 54 ).*
*ونجد المصدر الكتابي لمفهوم " بحيرة النار " في سفر التكوين ( 19 : 24) حيث تذكر " النار والكبريت " معاً عند وصف الكارثة التي وقعت بالقرب من البحر الميت، ويعطي الارتباط بين البحر الميت وهذا القضاء الإِلهي الرهيب مع المظهر الموحش لذلك المكان، صورة قوية لمشهد العقاب والدينونة في الآخرة.*


*وتذكر " النار والكبريت " معاً في موضعين آخرين من العهد القديم ( مز 11 : 6، حز 38 : 22 )، و هـــــــما مبنيتان على ما جاء في الأصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر التكوين، إذ يذكر فيها جميعاً الكلمة المجازية " أمطر أو يمطر ". ويبدو أن عبارة " فنصيبهم " في سفر الرؤيا ( 21 : 8 ) فيها إشارة إلى عبارة "نصيب كأسهم " ( مز 11 : 6 ).*
*ويبدو البحر الميت في سفر أخنوخ الأبوكريفي ( 67 : 4 ) مكاناً لعقاب الأرواح الشريرة. وقد زعموا حديثاً أن " بحيرة النار " مأخوذة عن " نهر النار " الذي يهلك أعداء " أهورا " في الكتابات الزرادشتية عن الأخرويات. ولكن النهر والبحيرة صورتان مختلفتان ( انظر اسدراس الثاني 13 : 9 – 11 حيث يذكر أن نهراً من نار يخرج من فم المسيا لاهلاك أعدائه ). بالاضافة إلى ذلك، فإن نار المجوس ( من أتباع زرادشت ) هي – إلي حد ما – نار تطهير وليست نار اهلاك فحسب. وحتي في سفر أخنوخ (الابوكريفي ) لا نجد خلطاً بين نار التطهير ونار الدينونة ( انظر أخنوخ 67 : 4، 9 : 20 ). ولنا في العهد القديم توضيحاً لهذا الموضوع.*


----------



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



NEW_MAN قال:


> بحيرة النار ( عن دائرة المعارف للكتاب المقدس )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هل بحيرة النار هي جهنم عزيزي نيومان.:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

Molka Molkan  

هل الفردوس = الجنه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



joker46 قال:


> هل بحيرة النار هي جهنم عزيزي نيومان


 
جهنم رمز عن بحيرة النار 

فكما كتب الاخ الحبيب مولكا ، جهنم هو (وادي جي هنوم ) ترجمتها (وادي ابن هنوم ) اما لماذا تم استخدام هذا الوادي رمز عن بحيرة النار ، فهذا له قصة .


يقول عنها دائرة المعارف للكتاب المقدس 



*هنوم*​ 
*(1) الاسم : يذكر الكتاب المقدس " وادى هنــــــــوم " ( يش 15 : 8 ، 18 : 16 ) ، " ووادى ابن هنوم " ( يش 15 : 8 ، 18 : 16 ، 2 أخ 28 : 3 ، 33 : 6 ، إرميا 7 : 31 و 32 ، 19 : 2 و 6 ، 32 : 35 ) ، " ووادى بنى هنوم " ( 2 مل 23 : 10 ) ، أو " الوادى " فقط ( 2 أخ 26 : 9 ، نح 2 : 13 و 15 ، 3 : 13 ، إرميا 31 : 4 - " وادى الجثث " ، وربما أيضاً إرميا 2 : 23 ) . *


*ولا يُعلم معنى " هنوم " تماماً ، ولكن ذكر " ابن هنوم " ، وبنى هنوم " يرجح معه أن " هنوم " اسم علم . ويسميه إرميا " وادى القتل " ( إميا 7 : 32 ، 19 : 6 ) ، مما يجعل البعض يرجحون أن الاسم الأصلى كان يحمل معنى طيباً . *

*(2) الموقع : كان " وادى ابن هنوم " قريبا من أسوار أورشليم ، عند مدخل باب الفخار ( إرميا 19 : 2 ) ، وكان يؤدى إليه " باب الوادى " ( نح 2 : 13 ، 3 : 13 ) ، وكان يقع على الحدود بين سبطى يهوذا وبنيامين ( يش15 : 28 ، 18 : 16 ) . وقد أوقد آحاز ملك يهوذا فى وادى ابن هنوم للبعليم ، وأحرق بنيه بالنار حسب رجاسات الأمم ( 2 أخ 28 : 3 ) . كما أن الملك منسى " عبَّر بنيه فى النار فى وادى ابن هنوم " ( 2 أخ 33 : 6 ) . *

*ولكن يوشيا - فى حركة الإصلاح التى قام بها - " نجس توفة التى فى وادى ابن هنوم لكى لا يعبِّر أحد ابنه أو ابنته فى النار لمولك " ( 2 مل 23 : 10 ) . وبسبب هذه الرجاسات ، دعاه إرميا " وادى القتل " ( إرميا 7 : 32 ، 19 : 6 ) والأرجح أنه كانت تلقى فيه جثث القتلى لتلتهمها الكلاب ، وهوما لا يزال يحدث إلى اليوم فى " وادى الربابة " ( وهو الاسم الذى يطلق الآن على وادى ابن هنوم ) . *

*وكانت النار تظل مشتعلة فيه على الدوام لحرق فضلات المدينة ، مما جعلهم يشتقون من هذه الكلمة ، كلمة " جهنوم " وهى كلمة " جهنم " فى العهد الجديد ) للدلالة على مكان الهلاك الأبدى حيث النار لا تطفأ ( مت 5 : 22 ، 10 : 28 ، 23 : 15 ، مرقس 9 : 43 ، 44 ، 2 بط 2 : 4 ) . *​ 

تعقيب : 

الفضلات الرطبة والعفنة كانت تنمو فيها الديدان ، وكانوا يحرقون جبل الفضلات فتشتعل النيران من فوق وتبقى الديدان حية في الرطوبة من اسفل .
وهذ يسفر قول السيد يسوع المسيح :


(...... وتمضي الى جهنم الى النار التي لا تطفأ.44  حيث دودهم لا يموت والنار لا تطفأ.)

(مرقس 9: 44 و 46 و 48)


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



joker46 قال:


> molka molkan
> 
> هل الفردوس = الجنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

الفردوس لغويا هو الحديقة ، والجنة لغويا هو الحديقة 
وهما يستخدمان ايضا كرمز عن مكان الراحة وانتظار الارواح المفدية .

الوحي يستخدم رموز كاشارات عن اشياء تستطيع ان تراها وتفهمها ليرمز عن اشياء مستقبلية لا تستطيع ان تراها .

راجع الرد السابق كيف ان جهنم رمز عن بحيرة النار


----------



## joker46 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

احبائي اشكركم على هذا الشرح التوضيحي.

*انا افهم كده ويا ريت تصححوني لو انا غلط:*

جهنم هي بحيرة النار والكبريت: وهي مكان الرقود الابدي والعذاب الابدي في النار  للاشرار وابليس والوحش والرسول الكذاب.

الفردوس هو الجنه: وهي مكان تواجد الابرار وانتضارهم  للدينونه والفردوس فتح بعد قيامة سيدنا المسيح من بين الاموات,وهناك يكون ابرار العهد الجديد فقط.

الجحيم  : هو مكان انتضار اشرار وابرار العهد القديم  وسيتم حسابهم يوم الدينونه حسب اعمالهم. *(لست متاكد من هذه النقطه)*

الملكوت : هو المكان الي سيكون فيه الابرار بعد الدينونه 


هل ما فهمت هو صحيح احبائي. وشكرن لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



joker46 قال:


> احبائي اشكركم على هذا الشرح التوضيحي.
> 
> *انا افهم كده ويا ريت تصححوني لو انا غلط:*
> 
> جهنم هي بحيرة النار والكبريت: وهي مكان الرقود الابدي والعذاب الابدي في النار للاشرار وابليس والوحش والرسول الكذاب.


 
راجع الرد السابق 

جهنم شيء وبحيرة النار والكبريت شيء آخر 

جهنم مكان على الارض وهو رمز لمكان العذاب الابدي الذي هو بحيرة النار والكبريت 



> الفردوس هو الجنه: وهي مكان تواجد الابرار وانتضارهم للدينونه والفردوس فتح بعد قيامة سيدنا المسيح من بين الاموات,وهناك يكون ابرار العهد الجديد فقط.


 
الجنة (لغويا) معناها الحديقة ، وهي (في الكتاب المقدس ) المكان الذي عاش فيها آدم 
الفردوس ( من اصل لغوي مختلف ) معناها الحديقة وهي رمز لمكان انتظار الارواح المفدية 



> الجحيم : هو مكان انتضار اشرار وابرار العهد القديم وسيتم حسابهم يوم الدينونه حسب اعمالهم. *(لست متاكد من هذه النقطه)*


 
الجحيم : قبل الصليب كان مكان انتظار جميع الارواح التي تموت ( الاشرار والابرار ) ولكن بعد الصليب ، نزل السيد المسيح الى الجحيم ( يقال في القداس : ونزل الجحيم من قبل الصليب ) واخذ الارواح المؤمنة المفدية الى الفردوس وترك الارواح غير المؤمنة في الجحيم ، فاصبح ( بعد الصليب ) مكان انتظار الارواح غير المؤمنة .




> الملكوت : هو المكان الي سيكون فيه الابرار بعد الدينونه


 
الملكوت : بحسب سياق الكلام ، ملكوت الله او ملكوت السموات ، حاليا هو حالة المؤمن الذي يعيش بالايمان معترفا ان السيد المسيح هو الفادي والملك على حياته ، ومكانيا هو اشارة الى المكان الذي سيقضي فيه الابرار الحياة الابدية مع الله الملك السماوي .


----------



## joker46 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



NEW_MAN قال:


> راجع الرد السابق
> 
> جهنم شيء وبحيرة النار والكبريت شيء آخر
> 
> ...


 
*شكرا حبيبي على التوضيح*



*اخيرا اشكرك عزيزي نيومان لانك  توضح لي الموضوع. توضيحك رائع :018A1D~146::Red_Flying_Heart_2:*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

ردود سريعة :

اولا: بحسب الكتاب المقدس فان الجنة التي كان فيها آدم قبل السقوط والطرد كانت على الارض :

(وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة.ومن هناك ينقسم فيصير اربعة رؤوس.11 اسم الواحد فيشون.وهو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.12 وذهب تلك الارض جيد.هناك المقل وحجر الجزع.13 واسم النهر الثاني جيحون.وهو المحيط بجميع ارض كوش.14 واسم النهر الثالث حدّاقل.وهو الجاري شرقي اشور.والنهر الرابع الفرات)
(تكوين 2: 10 - 14)

ثانيا: الجحيم قبل الصليب كان مكان انتظار جميع الارواح للموتي ( ابرار واشرار ) العذاب الذي كانت تتعذبه هذه الارواح هو العذاب النفسي بعد انكشاف الحقيقة واضحة امامهم . (ملحوظة : الهاوية والجحيم مترادفان في الكلمات ).

راجع قصة لعازر والغني ( لوقا 16 ) 

فان ابراهيم والغني ولعازر كانوا كلهم بنفس المكان الجحيم ، يفصل بينهم هوة ، الغني في جهة وابراهيم ولعازر في جهة اخرى . 

(فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.23 فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.24 فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.25 فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.26 وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا.27 فقال اسألك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي.28 لان لي خمسة اخوة.حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا يأتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا.29 قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم.30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون.31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون)


----------



## joker46 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



new_man قال:


> ردود سريعة :
> 
> اولا: بحسب الكتاب المقدس فان الجنة التي كان فيها آدم قبل السقوط والطرد كانت على الارض :
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك عزيزي نيومان الرب يباركك


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

سلام للجميع,,

عزيزي مولكا,,

قلت   	


> الفردوس : هو مكان انتظار الأبرار فى العهد الجديد فقط وتم فتحه عند موت السيد المسيح جسديا على عود الصليب وتم نقل اليه جميع الأبرار الذين ماتوا على رجاء القيامة من الأموات (موت المسيح بدلا عنهم . )]



اذا كان الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار في العهد الجديد فقط, فاين كان انبياء الله و ابراره في العهد القديم ينتظرون؟

و ما معنى ان الفردوس تم فتحه عند موت السيد المسيح . ما الذي يدعم هذا القول؟ و ماذا يدعم قول ان الابرار نقلوا اليه؟

كل المودة.


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

الاخ العزيز والفاضل 



مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> اذا كان الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار في العهد الجديد فقط, فاين كان انبياء الله و ابراره في العهد القديم ينتظرون؟




كانت النفوس كلها تنتظر في مكان اسمه (الهاوية ) او ( الجحيم ) .
راجع مثال الغني ولعازر ، فكلهم ( ابراهيم ولعازر والغني ) كانوا في مكان واحد .
وداود تحدث كثيرا عن النزول الى الهاوية .



> و ما معنى ان الفردوس تم فتحه عند موت السيد المسيح . ما الذي يدعم هذا القول؟ و ماذا يدعم قول ان الابرار نقلوا اليه؟




اول مرة نقرأ فيها عن الفردوس ، عندما قال السيد المسيح للص اليمين ( اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ) .

اين ذهب المسيح ؟؟ الى الفردوس 
ولماذا اخذ اللص التائب المؤمن معه ؟؟



هل اجبنا على سؤالك ؟؟؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*

سلام للجميع..

الاخ العزيز نيو مان..



new_man قال:


> الاخ العزيز والفاضل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أسمح لي يا عزيزي ان أبدا بسؤال ايوب:

[q-bible] أيوب 10:14 «الإنسان يسلِّم الروح، فأين هو؟».[/q-bible]


فبالنسبة للمثل اعلاه,لا اعتقد يا عزيزي ان ابراهيم و لعازر كانوا مع الغني في مكان واحد . اذا رجعت الى النص ستقرا التالي:

[q-bible]
وَفَوْقَ هذَا كُلِّهِ، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ ههُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ، وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا.[/q-bible]

فهل في نفس الهاوية قسم فيه راحة و قسم فيه عذاب؟و كيف تكون الهوة مثبتة فيما بينهم في نفس المكان؟

اذا كنت مقتنعا معي فنستطيع ان نكمل بالموضوع بعمق اكثر. اذ كلما قرات فيه اكثر ازددت شوقا لمعرفة المعاني الكثيرة التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس و تعمقت المعرفة الكتابية اكثر.

فالكلام عن هذه "المصطلحات" ليس بالسهولة التي نظنها.

سلام و نعمة لك يا عزيزي.


----------



## joker46 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع..
> 
> الاخ العزيز نيو مان..
> 
> ...


 
مصلوب لاجلي

اشكرك عزيزي مصلوب لاجلي للمشاركه بالموضوع,ولكن اخونا نيومان وضح ان معنى العذاب هنا عذاب النفس بعد ان انكشف الامر امام الاشرار.
وفي النص الذي انت وضعته مكتوب : حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ ههُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ، وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا. اذا هناك فاصل بينهم في الجحيم حيث مستحيل العبور. وانتضر رد نيومان على ما طرحت.
*الرب يباركك:smi102:*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*متابع ارجو من اخي نيومان  استكمال الموضوع بتوسع اكثر فالشرح اكثر من رائع

استفدت منك الكثير 

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: سلام المسيح.ارجو التوضيح: الفردوس,الجحيم,جهنم,بحيرة النار والكبريت,الملكوت.ارجو التوضيح*



مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع..
> 
> الاخ العزيز نيو مان..
> 
> ...


 
أيوب ايضا هو القائل : 


 7 [اُذْكُرْ أَنَّ حَيَاتِي إِنَّمَا هِيَ رِيحٌ وَعَيْنِي لاَ تَعُودُ تَرَى خَيْراً. 
8 لاَ تَرَانِي عَيْنُ نَاظِرِي. عَيْنَاكَ عَلَيَّ وَلَسْتُ أَنَا! 
9 السَّحَابُ يَضْمَحِلُّ وَيَزُولُ. هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَنْزِلُ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ لاَ يَصْعَدُ. 
10 لاَ يَرْجِعُ بَعْدُ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مَكَانُهُ بَعْدُ.

(ايوب 7: 7 - 10)

وايضا

13 إِذَا رَجَوْتُ الْهَاوِيَةَ بَيْتاً لِي وَفِي الظَّلاَمِ مَهَّدْتُ فِرَاشِي 
14 وَقُلْتُ لِلْقَبْرِ: أَنْتَ أَبِي وَلِلدُّودِ: أَنْتَ أُمِّي وَأُخْتِي 
15 فَأَيْنَ إِذاً آمَالِي؟ آمَالِي مَنْ يُعَايِنُهَا! 
16 تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعاً فِي التُّرَابِ] 
(ايوب 17: 13 - 16)

راجع ايضا ( ايوب 14: 13) و (ايوب 31: 13) 

وهنا ايوب يتكلم على ان الخطاة سيذهبون الى الهاوية 

(19 الْقَحْطُ وَالْقَيْظُ يَذْهَبَانِ بِمِيَاهِ الثَّلْجِ كَذَا الْهَاوِيَةُ بِالَّذِينَ أَخْطَأُوا. 
20 تَنْسَاهُ الرَّحِمُ يَسْتَحْلِيهِ الدُّودُ. لاَ يُذْكَرُ بَعْدُ وَيَنْكَسِرُ الأَثِيمُ كَشَجَرَةٍ. 
21 يُسِيءُ إِلَى الْعَاقِرِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ وَلاَ يُحْسِنُ إِلَى الأَرْمَلَةِ. 
22 يُمْسِكُ الأَعِزَّاءَ بِقُوَّتِهِ. يَقُومُ فَلاَ يَأْمَنُ أَحَدٌ بِحَيَاتِهِ.)
(ايوب 24: 19 - 22 )




> فبالنسبة للمثل اعلاه,لا اعتقد يا عزيزي ان ابراهيم و لعازر كانوا مع الغني في مكان واحد . اذا رجعت الى النص ستقرا التالي:
> 
> [q-bible]
> وَفَوْقَ هذَا كُلِّهِ، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ ههُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ، وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا.[/q-bible]
> ...


 
يعقوب ايضا يقول ان بعد نهاية ايامه الى الارض سينزل الى الهاوية حيث ابنه يوسف ( وبالتأكيد ابيه اسحق وجده ابراهيم ) 

 فَقَامَ جَمِيعُ بَنِيهِ وَجَمِيعُ بَنَاتِهِ لِيُعَزُّوهُ. فَابَى انْ يَتَعَزَّى وَقَالَ: «انِّي انْزِلُ الَى ابْنِي نَائِحا الَى الْهَاوِيَةِ». وَبَكَى عَلَيْهِ ابُوهُ.

(التكوين 37: 35) 

هناك استشهادات كثيرة يقول فيها رجال الله الابرار القديسيين انهم ينزلون الى الهاوية ، ولكن نكتفي بما طرحناه .

والان ، الاشرار ينزلون الى الهاوية 

(اَلأَشْرَارُ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ كُلُّ الأُمَمِ النَّاسِينَ اللهَ. )
(المزامير 9: 17)

والاتقياء ينزلون الى الهاوية 

( لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً. )
(المزامير 16: 10)

والهاوية هي ترجمة الكلمة العبرية ، الجحيم هي ترجمة الكلمة اليونانية .

هل تريد مزيدا من الادلة ام نكتفي بهذا القدر ؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركك اخي new_man 

يعقوب ايضا يقول ان بعد نهاية ايامه الى الارض سينزل الى الهاوية حيث ابنه يوسف ( وبالتأكيد ابيه اسحق وجده ابراهيم )

فَقَامَ جَمِيعُ بَنِيهِ وَجَمِيعُ بَنَاتِهِ لِيُعَزُّوهُ. فَابَى انْ يَتَعَزَّى وَقَالَ: «انِّي انْزِلُ الَى ابْنِي نَائِحا الَى الْهَاوِيَةِ». وَبَكَى عَلَيْهِ ابُوهُ.

(التكوين 37: 35) 

اسمع كثير ان كلمه الهاوية كمثل تاتي بمعني القبر ولسة مكان الانتصار ومن هنا جاء الاختلاف في التفسير فهل هذا صحيح ؟

صلواتك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اسمع كثير ان كلمه الهاوية كمثل تاتي بمعني القبر ولسة مكان الانتصار ومن هنا جاء الاختلاف في التفسير فهل هذا صحيح ؟*
> 
> *صلواتك*


 
القبر هو المكان الذي يذهب فيه الجسد بعد الموت ، والهاوية هو المكان الذي تذهب فيه الروح بعد الموت . 

13 إِذَا رَجَوْتُ الْهَاوِيَةَ بَيْتاً لِي وَفِي الظَّلاَمِ مَهَّدْتُ فِرَاشِي 
14 وَقُلْتُ لِلْقَبْرِ: أَنْتَ أَبِي وَلِلدُّودِ: أَنْتَ أُمِّي وَأُخْتِي 
15 فَأَيْنَ إِذاً آمَالِي؟ آمَالِي مَنْ يُعَايِنُهَا! 
16 تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعاً فِي التُّرَابِ] 
(ايوب 17: 13 - 16)


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع,,

عذرا للتأخير ( سفر)..

الاخ الفاضل نيومان,

حتى لا ادخل الان في توضيح الشواهد التي تتكلم عن الهاوية( و هي كثيرة جدا) , عندي سؤال بسيط لو سمحت:

الكتاب المقدس يقول عن أخنوخ: انه سار مع الله و لم يوجد لأن الله اخذه. فهل تعتقد ان الله اخذ اخنوخ الى الهاوية؟ كافأه فانزله اليها؟

ايضا ايليا الذي صعد الى السموات بمركبة من نار, فهل تعتقد انه صعد لكي " ينزل" الى الهاوية؟

و السؤال الاهم هو ما سالته يا عزيزي عن ابراهيم و لعازر:


هل الهاوية فيها قسمان؟ قسم عذاب و قسم راحة (حضن ابراهيم)؟ و كيف يوجد هوة في نفس المكان ؟

اما ما قلته بشان ايوب ,و لاعطي تلميحا عن معاني الهاوية ا, احب ان اذكرك بان سفر ايوب سفر شعري كما تعلم, و بالتالي هناك معايير لذلك.

 بمعنى اخر انظر لما اقتبسته مثلا:

13 إِذَا رَجَوْتُ الْهَاوِيَةَ بَيْتاً لِي وَفِي الظَّلاَمِ مَهَّدْتُ فِرَاشِي
14 وَقُلْتُ لِلْقَبْرِ: أَنْتَ أَبِي وَلِلدُّودِ: أَنْتَ أُمِّي وَأُخْتِي
15 فَأَيْنَ إِذاً آمَالِي؟ آمَالِي مَنْ يُعَايِنُهَا!
16 تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعاً فِي التُّرَابِ
(ايوب 17: 13 - 16)

ففي الاية 13 يقول هاوية,
في الاية 14 يكرر نفس المعنى(تقريبا) و لكن يستخدم كلمة قبر
في الاية 16 ايضا نفس المعنى (تقريبا) و لكن يستخدم هاوية.

قارن مثلا قولي انا:

عدت الى بلادي التي احبها..
رجعت الى وطني الذي اعشقه..
نزلت الى بيت اجدداي الذي احب...

فهل انا اتكلم هنا عن ثلاثة اشياء مختلفة؟

مثال اخر من الكتاب المقدس:

تذكر قورح و كيف تمرد على موسى و كيف ابتلعته الارض حيا هو و من معه, ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس:

فَنَزَلُوا هُمْ وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَحْيَاءً إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، وَانْطَبَقَتْ عَلَيْهِمِ الأَرْضُ، فَبَادُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ الْجَمَاعَةِ.

هل تعتقد ان الهاوية هي في بطن الارض و ان بني قورح نزلوا(بأجسادهم) أحياء الى الهاوية؟


كل المودة,,


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز : مصلوب لاجلي 

الرد باختصار على ما تفضلت به :

اولا : القبر هو المكان الذي يذهب اليه الجسد بعد الموت 
ثانيا : الهاوية هو المكان الذي تذهب اليه الروح بعد الموت 
(قبل اعلان تتميم الفداء بالصليب ) 
ولذلك جاء كلام ايوب مترادف ومكمل بعضه البعض ايضا .

ثالثا: الهاوية هي مكان واحد تنتظر فيه كل الارواح التي ماتت قبل الصليب ( المؤمنة وغير المؤمنة) . وهو ليس مكان قضاء العقوبة بل انتظار المحاكمة والدينونة .

رابعا: تم تعيين يوم واحد للدينونة لكل البشر وهو يوم لم يأتي بعد (يوحنا 5: 28 و 29) 

خامسا : قلنا ان المكان الذي كان يتعذب فيه الغني كان عذابا نفسيا ، وضربنا مثالا لذلك وقلنا ، ان المجرم بعد انكشاف جريمته واكتشاف الحقيقة الكاملة يعيش عذابا نفسيا مختلف تماما عن العذاب الذي يقضية بعد المحاكمة وقضاء العقوبة نفسها .

سادسا : عن اخنوخ اذا اخذه الرب بالجسد ، فهل تعتقد انه ينتظر في مكان آخر غير المكان الذي ينتظر فيه ابراهيم ؟؟ اذا اخنوخ روح وجسد ايضا ، فاذا اخذه بالجسد فروحه تنتظر في الهاوية اعلان الخلاص .

سابعا : عن قوم قورح ايضا يتكلم عن ارواحهم التي ذهبت الى الهاوية وليس اجسادهم ( لاحظ يقول : احياء الى الهاوية) اي قبل موتهم ، ثم انطبقت الارض على اجسادهم  (هل تريد ان تقول ان الارض تنقبض على الارواح ) ؟؟؟

ثامنا : لم افهم اعتراضك حتى الان ، اذا كان لديك مكانا آخر غير الهاوية ذهبت اليه ارواح الابرار والاشرار قبل الصليب ، فارجو ان تتفضل وتكتبه لنا ومصدره من الكتاب المقدس !!!

سلام المسيح


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع,,

الأخ العزيز "نيومان",,

ما أقصده هو ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط و ليس مكان انتظار الجميع, و الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار.

و الدليل على ذلك هو ما قاله السيد المسيح في مثل " ابراهيم و لعازر" عن ذهاب المسكين الى حضن ابراهيم. 
فالسيد المسيح كان يكلم يهود و هو عارف بافكارهم و تقاليدهم و يكلمهم حسب ما يفهموه. و الا لماذا اختار التسمية " حضن ابراهيم"؟

"حضن ابراهيم" في التقليد اليهودي هو مكان سعادة و ليس مكان شقاء. فالمكان الذي ذهب اليه موسى (على حسب التقليد اليهودي) هو الفردوس .و يقولون ان المكانين( جهنم و الفردوس) على مستوى واحد و لكن الرؤية بينهما ممكنة. و هذا ما يؤكده كلام السيد المسيح. و ايضا الهوة المثبتة بينهما تدل على انهما مكانين مختلفين تماما, و الا فما الداعي لوجود الهوة العظيمة بينهما.

و لو اخذنا كلام المزمور 91 على سبيل المعنى ليس فقط الرمزي بل ايضا الحرفي:

Psalms 91:8 (A)
إِنَّمَا بِعَيْنَيْكَ تَنْظُرُ وَتَرَى مُجَازَاةَ الأَشْرَارِ. فهذا ايضا يؤكد كذلك, كما يؤكده كلام السيد المسيح عن امكانية الرؤية بين المكانين.


سلام و نعمة,,


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> الأخ العزيز "نيومان",,
> 
> ...



*اخي الحبيب المصلوب لاجلي

وجدت في ايات في الكتاب المقدس يقول فيها المفسرين ان كلمه هاوية تاتي مرة بمعني مكان انتظار ومرة بمعني القبر  علشان كدة حبيت اتاكد من صح الكلام دا هل فعلا في الاصل اليوناني كدة ولا ترجمه العربيه فقط

ثانيا بنسبه اول من دخل السماء  يقول قداسه البابا شنودة
لقد وعده الرب بأن يكون معه فى الفردوس فى نفس اليوم. ولكن لم يعده بأن يكون أول من يدخل الفردوس. 
وليس من المعقول ان يكون اللص التائب هو أول من يدخل الفردوس قبل جميع الاباء والانبياء! أى قبل نوح وموسى وداود ودانيال وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وباقى الاباء الذين لاشك انهم دخلوا قبله. 

1- وتفسير ذلك أن السيد المسيح له المجد اسلم الروح على الصليب فى وقت الساعة التاسعة يوم الجمعة الكبيرة كما ورد فى الانجيل المقدس ( لو 44:23-46 ) ، ( مر15: 34- 37 ) ، (مت 27: 46-50 ) . 
ونحن نقول فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة من الانجيل "يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة". 

2- وبعد موت السيد المسيح نزل الى"أقسام الارض السفلى وسبى سبيا" ( أف 4: 9-10 ). وأخذ ارواح القديسين الذين رقدوا على رجاء القيامة واصعدهم من الهاوية ودخل بهم الى الفردوس. 

3- كل ذلك وكان اللصان على الصليب لم يموتا بعد كما ورد فى انجيل يوحنا "ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكى لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب فى السبت ،لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما. سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تكسر سيقانهم ويرفعوا. فأتى العسكر وكسروا ساقى الاول والاخر المصلوب معه .أما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم رأوه قد مات" ( يو 19: 31-33 ). 

4- اللصان قد ماتا بعد كسر ارجلهم وانزلا من على الصليب وكان ذلك فى وقت الساعة الحادية عشر من النهار . 

5- فى الفترة ما بين موت السيد المسيح وموت اللص اليمين ، أى فى الساعتين ما بين التاسعة والحادية عشر، كان السيد المسيح قد نقل ارواح القديسين الراقدين على الرجاء وفتح لهم باب الفردوس وادخلهم. ثم فى الساعة الحادية عشر لما مات اللص اليمين نقله السيد المسيح الى الفردوس . 

6-وبهذا لم يكن اللص اليمين هو أول من دخل الفردوس بل دخل فى الساعة الحادية عشر بعد موته. 


من كتاب اسئلة الناس لقداسة


ثالثا : بنسبه ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط و ليس مكان انتظار الجميع, و الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار.

لو دخل الاباء العهد القديم الفردوس قبل صلب المسيح فلماذا صلب السيد المسيح ؟

المؤمنين قبل الصلب منتظرين الرجاء والخلاص بدم المسيح بدونه لا يمكن ان يدخل الفردوس 

صلواتكم*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع,,

الاخ العزيز "اوريجانوس المصري",,

اصبت يا عزيزي, ففي بعض الاحيان كلمة هاوية تعبر عن مكان الانتظار و بعض الاحيان تعبر عن " القبر". و ساسوق مثالا لعله يلقي الضوؤ جليا على هذا المفهوم و يقطع الشك بالقين:

مزمور 116:
*
لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا*

اقتبسه بطرس في اعمال الرسل عندما تحدث عن قيامة السيد المسيح فقال:

اعمال 2:

*سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَادًا*

فاين يرى الجسد فسادا؟ اليس في القبر حيث يفسد الجسد و يتحلل, فلو كان يتكلم عن الهاوية كمكان انتظار الارواح لما تطرق الى فساد الجسد, لان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الارواح و ليس الاجساد.

مثال اخر اسوقه عن استعمال كلمة الهاوية على انها القبر هي من اشعياء 14:

* 11أُهْبِطَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ فَخْرُكَ، رَنَّةُ أَعْوَادِكَ. تَحْتَكَ تُفْرَشُ الرِّمَّةُ، وَغِطَاؤُكَ الدُّودُ.*


اما بالنسبة لسؤالك يا عزيزي :


> لو دخل الاباء العهد القديم الفردوس قبل صلب المسيح فلماذا صلب السيد المسيح ؟



فالفردوس ليست هي المكان النهائي, بل بيت الاب هو المكان النهائي للابرار. لان الفردوس لا تحوي اجسادا , بل ارواحا و كما تعلم فان هناك قيامة ايضا للاجساد ستتم عند اختطاف المؤمنين و ملاقاتهم للسيد المسيح على السحاب :

* 16لأَنَّ الرَّبّ نَفْسَهُ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً.  17ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعًا مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ*.

و السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا:

ما الداعي اصلا لنقل ارواح الابرار من الهاوية( جدلا) و هي مكان انتظار, الى الفردوس  التي هي مكان انتظار ايضا !

اما اذا كان الحديث عن نزول السيد المسيح الى اقسام الارض السفلى و ما معناه, فاعتقد ان ذلك يحتاج الى موضوع منفصل نناقش فيه حتى لا نبتعد عن اساس الموضوع.

كل المودة و المحبة


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> ما أقصده هو ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط و ليس مكان انتظار الجميع, و الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار.
> 
> و الدليل على ذلك هو ما قاله السيد المسيح في مثل " ابراهيم و لعازر" عن ذهاب المسكين الى حضن ابراهيم.
> فالسيد المسيح كان يكلم يهود و هو عارف بافكارهم و تقاليدهم و يكلمهم حسب ما يفهموه. و الا لماذا اختار التسمية " حضن ابراهيم"؟


 
اخي الحبيب : 

لكي نختصر الموضوع قليلا :

اولا : اين في الكتاب المقدس اي ذكر للفردوس في العهد القديم ، انه مكان يذهب اليه الابرار 

ثانيا : اذا كان حضن ابراهيم مكان الراحة ، فلماذا ذهب يعقوب الى الهاوية ؟؟؟ ولماذا ذهب داود الى الهاوية ، ولماذا ذهب جميع الابرار الى الهاوية ، وكتبت لك الادلة من الكتاب المقدس ( راجع المداخلات السابقة ) !!!


----------



## joker46 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ مصلوب لاجلي,اضن ان الاخ  new_man  هو الاقرب الى الصواب عزيزي,لانه وضع الدلائل بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس بخصوص الهاويه,وسواله جميل: فلماذا ذهب يعقوب الى الهاوية ؟؟؟ ولماذا ذهب داود الى الهاوية ، ولماذا ذهب جميع الابرار الى الهاوية ؟*

*سلام الرب معاكو جميعا*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع,,



new_man قال:


> اخي الحبيب :
> 
> لكي نختصر الموضوع قليلا :
> 
> ...



العزيز نيومان,,

كل الالتباس هو من استخدام كلمة الهاوية بمعنى قبر كما اشرت سابقا الى ذلك.

فيعقوب و داوود و الابرار نزلوا الى القبر , و هذا هو ما تعنيه كلمة الهاوية في ذلك.

و قد احضرت امثلة على ذلك و ها انا مرة اخرى اسوق مثالا اخر:

 16تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعًا فِي التُّرَابِ

فالمعنى واضح و صريح في هذه الاية ان الهاوية هنا تعني القبر الذي هو تراب.

و سفر الاعمال مقتبسا من المزامير بكل صراحة يعلن ان الهاوية هي القبر:

27لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.

اذ اين يفسد الجسد؟ هل في الهاوية حيث هي مقر ارواح؟؟ ام في القبر حيث يتحلل الجسد؟؟


ماذا تعني الهاوية في المزمور التالي , مزمور 49:

 14مِثْلَ الْغَنَمِ لِلْهَاوِيَةِ يُسَاقُونَ. الْمَوْتُ يَرْعَاهُمْ، وَيَسُودُهُمُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُونَ. غَدَاةً وَصُورَتُهُمْ تَبْلَى. الْهَاوِيَةُ مَسْكَنٌ لَهُمْ. 15إِنَّمَا اللهُ يَفْدِي نَفْسِي مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُنِي. سِلاَهْ.

هل يساق الغنم للهاوية مكان انتظار الارواح ام يساقون للقبر, اي للموت؟
هل يوجد حيوانات تتعذب في الهاوية؟؟

لا بل ما هذا الانتظار الذي اعطاه الله لابراره ان ينتظروا في :

  .. أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ، 22أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى».

اهكذا يكافئ الله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب؟؟

لا بل هذا يتناقض مع "ابراهيم و لعازر" , فهل كان لعازر يتعزى في ارض الظلمة و النسيان:
 وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى (لعازر)وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ

مرة اخرى اقول ايضا عن قورح: هل ذهب قورح بجسده حيا الى الهاوية ام ذهب الى القبر؟

لا بل كيف صرخ "يونان" من بطن الهاوية:

 2وَقَالَ: «دَعَوْتُ مِنْ ضِيقِي الرَّبَّ، فَاسْتَجَابَنِي. صَرَخْتُ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْهَاوِيَةِ، فَسَمِعْتَ صَوْتِي"

و الم يقصد بذلك انه من جوف القبر صرخ, لان بطن الحوت كان كالقبر له؟ هل كان يصرخ بالروح ام بالجسد؟


العهد القديم كان" غامضا" لم يعلن كل شئ لاسرائيل , لانه كان ظل الاشياء و ليس الاشياء نفسها "الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا"

و جاء السيد المسيح و سمى الاشياء بمسمياتها و حقق المرموز الرمز و فتح الاذهان لمعرفة الكتب و نظق بمكتومات منذ تاسيس العالم و ازال البرقع الموضوع على اشياء كثيرة:

سَأَفْتَحُ بِأَمْثَال فَمِي، وَأَنْطِقُ بِمَكْتُومَاتٍ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ

و بكل وضوح اعلن ان انتظار الابرار هو في "حضن ابراهيم", هو الفردوس الذي ذهب اليه اللص معه.

 و هذا ما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس و هذا ما يتماشى مع المنطق الالهي في معاملته للبشر.

سلام و نعمة,,


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل :

اعتقد ان سبب الخلط لديك هو محاولتك اقتران دخول الهاوية بدخول القبر لغويا ، وسبق ان قلت لك ان الجسد يدخل القبر والروح تنزل الى الهاوية .

الان افتراضك ان حضن ابراهيم هو الفردوس ، معناه ان الارواح الشريرة كانت تنتظر في مكان مختلف عن المكان الذي كانت تنتظر فيه الارواح المؤمنة ؟؟ اليس كذلك ؟
فبحسب كلامك الارواح الشريرة في مكان ( لم تذكر اسمه ) والمؤمنة في مكان ( سميته حضن ابراهيم ) 


اذا كيف تفسر ما يقال في القداس ( ونزل الجحيم من قبل الصليب ) ؟؟

والمعنى مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس :

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 19 الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن 20 اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء.)
(1 بطرس 3: 18 - 20)

وبحسب كلامك انت ، اسألك :
فاذا كانت الارواح المؤمنة في العهد القديم تذهب الى حضن ابراهيم 
الذي هو الفردوس ، الذي وعد به الرب يسوع اللص التائب ، فلماذا (ذهب الى السجن ليكرز للارواح التي فيها ) او كما يترجمه كلام القداس (نزل الجحيم من قبل الصليب ) ؟؟؟

اليس هذا معناه ان السجن هو الجحيم ؟
والجحيم هي ترجمة الكلمة اليونانية (هاديس) ، التي ترادفها الهاوية وهي ترجمت الكلمة العبرية (شئول) ؟؟ (راجع دائرة المعارف الكتابية )


ولماذا توقف استخدام كلمة (الهاوية ) في العهد الجديد اذا كانت مجرد لغة تعني القبر ، الا نذهب كلنا الى القبر ، سواء قبل الصليب والفداء او بعد الصليب ؟؟
فاذا قال الجميع في العهد القديم انهم ذاهبون الى الهاوية بمعنى القبر ، فلماذا توقف استخدام الكلمة في العهد الجديد ؟؟؟

والسؤال الآخر 

اذا كان حضن ابراهيم هو الفردوس 

فلماذا لم نجد ولا واحد من رجال الله القديسون يقولون انا (صاعد ) الى حضن ابراهيم ، بل الجميع قالوا ( نازل الى الهاوية ) ولم نجد تعبير الصعود الا بعد موت وقيامة الرب يسوع (حيث رأي استفانوس الرب يسوع قائما عن يمين عرش الله وقال له اقبل روحي ) .

والسؤال الاخير 

اذا كانت الهاوية هي مجرد مرادف لغوي للقبر ، فهل الوحش في القبر ام كما ترى في الهاوية ؟؟

(8 الوحش الذي رأيت كان وليس الآن وهو عتيد ان يصعد من الهاوية ويمضي الى الهلاك.وسيتعجب الساكنون على الارض الذين ليست اسماؤهم مكتوبة في سفر الحياة منذ تأسيس العالم حينما يرون الوحش انه كان وليس الآن مع انه كائن.)
(رؤيا 17: 8)

ولماذا يصعد الوحش من الهاوية ؟؟ والكلام عن الشيطان ، فهل سيقوم من القبر ، ام ان الشيطان ككائن روحاني هو في الهاوية مكان الارواح الشريرة وغير المؤمنة ؟؟؟
 
ارجو ان اسمع ردك .


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع,,

الاخ الحبيب نيومان,,

انا اعرف انك كثير الانشغال و لذلك قد تمر كلماتي عندك بعض الاحيان مرور الكرام,,

فسؤالك :



> فبحسب كلامك الارواح الشريرة في مكان ( لم تذكر اسمه ) والمؤمنة في مكان ( سميته حضن ابراهيم )



مجاب عليه قبل ان تسال يا عزيزي في مداخلة سابقة حيث قلت انا:



> ما أقصده هو ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط و ليس مكان انتظار الجميع, و الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الابرار.



و أما (( ونزل الجحيم من قبل الصليب ) فهذا تعبير غير كتابي لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس. و هو فهم خاطئ لما قاله بطرس الرسول في رسالته عندما تحدث عن "نوح".

لا و بل ان فهمنا الاية بان المسيح قد كرز للاموات نكون قد "ابتدعنا " شيئا لم يقله الله ابدا. اذ اين قرانا عن كرازة للاموات ؟ اين فهمنا ان هناك امل للاموات بعد الموت بالتوبة؟؟ فهذا ضد تعليم الكتاب المقدس.

الذي قال" وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة واحدة و بعد ذلك الدينونة" ما فعلته على الارض و امنت به ينتهي معك عند الموت. لا يوجد توبة بعد الموت. اما ان يقودك ايمانك للحياة و اما للموت ( الثاني).

لا و بل حتى ان اخذنا ذلك من منطق اخر: لماذا كرز السيد المسيح للارواح التي كانت في عصر نوح فقط؟ لماذا لم يكرز للذبن في عهد ابراهيم مثلا؟ لماذا لم يكرز للذين ماتوا بعد ذلك؟؟

لا و بل متى كان نزول السيد المسيح الى الجحيم؟

تعال نرى كلماته على الصليب:

وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ

فروح السيد المسيح كان في يد الاب مباشرة بعد الموت اذ سلمه اياه.


فالسيد المسيح اتضع و نزل مرتين:
 مرة اولى انه نزل الى الارض " الله ظهر في الجسد" الله صار انسانا , 
نزول ثاني: ليس فقط على  الارض بل الى "اقسام الارض":  وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي مزمور 22
اي الى القبر و ليس الى الجحيم.


قبل ان ان انتقل الى نقطة اخرى دعني اوضح ما قاله بطرس عن المسيح و كرازته في ايام نوح:

إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 19الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ  20إِذْ عَصَتْ قَدِيمًا، حِينَ كَانَتْ أَنَاةُ اللهِ تَنْتَظِرُ مَرَّةً فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ، إِذْ كَانَ الْفُلْكُ يُبنى

و اما المعنى البسيط للاية فهو ان نوح كان يكرز "بروح المسيح"  على فم نوح و كرز للناس الذين كانوا في وقت نوح و لم يسمعوا و ارواحهم ذهبت للسجن. ماذا يقول الكتاب عن نوح في رسالة بطرس نفسها :
بَلْ إِنَّمَا حَفِظَ نُوحًا ثَامِنًا كَارِزًا لِلْبِرِّ  بطرس الثانية 2


اما كلامك يا عزيزي عن :


> فلماذا لم نجد ولا واحد من رجال الله القديسون يقولون انا (صاعد ) الى حضن ابراهيم ، بل الجميع قالوا ( نازل الى الهاوية ) ولم نجد تعبير الصعود الا بعد موت وقيامة الرب يسوع (حيث رأي استفانوس الرب يسوع قائما عن يمين عرش الله وقال له اقبل روحي ) .



فالعهد القديم نفسه يرد عليه, اقرا معي التالي:

 1وَكَانَ عِنْدَ إِصْعَادِ الرَّبِّ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ،  فهل اصعده الى السماء لينزله الى الهاوية,؟

و مرة اخرى اريد ان استشهد باخنوخ. الذي احبه الله و سار مع الله و في النهاية من كثرة المحبة اخذه الله اليه لينزله الى الهاوية الى  أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ، 22أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى».؟؟؟

و الملائكة التي حملت "لعازر" المسيكن, هل حملته لتنحدر به الى الهاوية؟؟

دقق في الكلمة الاتية عن الغني لو سمحت لان العهد الجديد لم يتوقف عن استعمال كلمة Hades :

23فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الجَحِيمِ(Hades) وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ .

فالجحيم هنا ليس هو نفسه العذاب النفسي كما قلت في مداخلة سابقة , بل هو مكان الانتظار, اي بمعنى اخر رفع عينيه في الهاوية و هو يتعذب. و لم يقل ابدا ان ابراهيم معه في نفس المكان بل ان الغني رفع نظره دلالة على انحطاط مكانه و ارتفاع مكان ابراهيم و لعازر.

كلمة اخيرة عن وجود الابرار في الجحيم:

عندما تكلم السيد المسيح مع الجموع قال عن الله:
 32أَنَا إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ؟ لَيْسَ اللهُ إِلهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلهُ أَحْيَاءٍ

و انا اريد ان اسأل : اي حياة هي التي يتكلم الله عنها عندما يتكلم عن ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و هم مازالزا ينتظرون؟ هل هي في أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ، 22أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى . ام هي حياة يضيئها الله بنوره ؟

أما كلامك يا عزيزي عن الوحش , فاعتقد انك تسرعت فيه.
اذ ان الوحش ليس هو الشيطان كما اشرت في مداخلتك, و كدليل بسيط دون تفرع اورد الاية التي تلي ما اقتبسته:

 11وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ فَهُوَ ثَامِنٌ، وَهُوَ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ، وَيَمْضِي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ.

و ليكن الكلام اوضح عن ان الوحش ليس هو الشيطان, بكتب في الاصحاح عشرين ان الشيطان و الوحش سيطرحون في بحيرة الكبريت :

10وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ


سلام و نعمة يا عزيزي نيومان- و شكرا على مجهوداتك الكبيرة في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الحبيب 

سلام ونعمة 

صدقني انا قرأت كلامك جيدا ، ولكن يبدو انك تكتب كلاما ثم تنساه او تناقضه في نفس الرد .



مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> انا اعرف انك كثير الانشغال و لذلك قد تمر كلماتي عندك بعض الاحيان مرور الكرام,,
> 
> فسؤالك :
> 
> ...


 
يا عزيزي اذا كنت توافقني ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط ...

فلماذا يقول يعقوب وداود وكل الابرار انهم ذاهبون الى الهاوية ؟؟؟

راجع كلامك مرة اخرى ، انت قلت ان الهاوية والقبر مترادفان لنفس المكان ، وكنت تقصد به القبر .

ورجعت وعدلت كلامك وقلت ان الهاوية هي مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط والابرار لهم مكان آخر اسمه الفردوس .

فلماذا اغفل الوحي المقدس عن ان يذكر اسم الفردوس في الاشارة الى المكان الذي يذهب اليه يعقوب وداود وكل الابرار ؟؟؟

لماذا لم نسمع عن الفردوس الا في كلام المسيح على الصليب للص التائب ، وكانت هذه هي المرة الاولى الذي يذكر فيها الوحي المقدس مكانا للانتظار للمخلصين بفداء الصليب اسمه الفردوس ؟؟




> لا و بل متى كان نزول السيد المسيح الى الجحيم؟
> 
> تعال نرى كلماته على الصليب:
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي ، الا تؤمن معنا ان هذه النبؤة هي عن الرب يسوع المسيح كما اخبرنا القديس بطرس في اعمال الرسل 2 

(لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. 26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء. 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. 28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. 29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. 30 فاذ كان نبيا وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه 31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. 32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.)
(اعمال 2: 25 - 32)

بطرس الرسول عمل فرقا في كلامه بين (ترك نفسه في الهاوية وجسده يرى فسادا اي في القبر ) . 
 
اذا يسوع بعد الصليب نزل ( بالنفس لا بالجسد ) الى الهاوية .
فالهاوية اذا مكان تذهب اليه ( النفوس ) وليس ( الاجساد ) 
فالهاوية اذا ليست تماما هي القبر ؟؟؟

القبر هو المكان الذي تذهب اليه الاجساد ، والهاوية هي المكان الذي تذهب اليه النفوس .

فلماذا ذهبت نفس البار يسوع الى الهاوية ( مكان انتظار الاشرار فقط ) بحسب كلامك ؟؟؟؟

الا اذا كانت الهاوية مكان انتظار الابرار والاشرار ، وذهابه الى الهاوية هو لكي يكرز للارواح التي في السجن ( اي مكان الانتظار ) .

هل تريد الرد على بقية كلامك ام في هذا الكفاية ؟؟؟

اتوقف الان لتوفير الوقت في الكتابة اذا اتفقنا ، اما اذا اردت الرد على بقية كلامك فساقوم به مسرورا .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*قرأت جملة أفزعتنى فى ردك عزيزى

انت قلت*



> و أما (( ونزل الجحيم من قبل الصليب ) فهذا تعبير غير كتابي لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس. *و هو فهم خاطئ *لما قاله بطرس الرسول في رسالته عندما تحدث عن "نوح".



*هل تعلم من هو الذى فهم هذا الفهم لتقول عليه فهم خاطئ ؟؟؟*



> فروح السيد المسيح كان في يد الاب مباشرة بعد الموت اذ سلمه اياه.



*من اين اتيت بكلمة " مباشرة " ؟؟؟*




> لا و بل ان فهمنا الاية بان المسيح قد كرز للاموات نكون قد "ابتدعنا " شيئا لم يقله الله ابدا. اذ اين قرانا عن كرازة للاموات ؟ اين فهمنا ان هناك امل للاموات بعد الموت بالتوبة؟؟ فهذا ضد تعليم الكتاب المقدس.



*من قال ان للموتى رجاء بعد موتهم ؟؟؟*



> الذي قال" وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة واحدة و بعد ذلك الدينونة" ما فعلته على الارض و امنت به ينتهي معك عند الموت. لا يوجد توبة بعد الموت. اما ان يقودك ايمانك للحياة و اما للموت ( الثاني).



*ما الإختلاف فى هذا ؟؟؟*



> لا و بل حتى ان اخذنا ذلك من منطق اخر: لماذا كرز السيد المسيح للارواح التي كانت في عصر نوح فقط؟ لماذا لم يكرز للذبن في عهد ابراهيم مثلا؟ لماذا لم يكرز للذين ماتوا بعد ذلك؟؟




*من قال ان المسيح أصلا كرز للذين فى عصر نوح ؟؟؟*



> لا و بل متى كان نزول السيد المسيح الى الجحيم؟



*بعد الموت مباشرة*



> ":  وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي مزمور 22
> اي الى القبر و ليس الى الجحيم.



*عزيزى لماذا تفسر بحسبك فقط ولا تضع التفسيرات المعتمدة ؟؟؟

الأية هنا تتكلم ان المسيح لن يصبح ترابا اى ان جسده لن يتحلل وهذا كما قيل

ولم تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا

فلماذا تفسر بفكرك بعيدا عن كل التفسيرات المعتمدة ؟؟

*


> إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 19الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ 20إِذْ عَصَتْ قَدِيمًا، حِينَ كَانَتْ أَنَاةُ اللهِ تَنْتَظِرُ مَرَّةً فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ، إِذْ كَانَ الْفُلْكُ يُبنى
> 
> و اما المعنى البسيط للاية فهو ان نوح كان يكرز "بروح المسيح" على فم نوح و كرز للناس الذين كانوا في وقت نوح و لم يسمعوا و ارواحهم ذهبت للسجن. ماذا يقول الكتاب عن نوح في رسالة بطرس نفسها :
> بَلْ إِنَّمَا حَفِظَ نُوحًا ثَامِنًا كَارِزًا لِلْبِرِّ  بطرس الثانية 2




يا صديقى ما هذة التفسيرات العجيبة ؟؟؟؟

نوح ليس له علاقة بالكلام فالأية فى البداية تقول




> *إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 19الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ 20إِذْ عَصَتْ قَدِيمًا،*




*
اين تفسيرك هذا للآيات ؟؟؟ ما علاقته بالأية ؟؟؟

هل المسيح تألم فى ايام نوح ؟؟
هل مات المسيح فى ايام نوح ؟؟

ما هذا ؟؟


الرابط الوحيد هنا هو آخر كلمة هنا وهى كلمة " قديما " وتم ذكر نوح تحديدا لأنه فى عصره تم هلاك الأرض كلها بعدما رفضت الدخول الى الفلك و بقيت فى الخطية فكان الإستشهاد هنا ليقول ان كما انه فى الماضى أميت الجميع فى ايام نوح هكذا سيحيا الجميع فى المسيح الذى تألم و و و و و و ....

*


> 1وَكَانَ عِنْدَ إِصْعَادِ الرَّبِّ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ،  فهل اصعده الى السماء لينزله الى الهاوية,؟


*

كان سؤال نيو مان عن الصعود الى حضن ابراهيم ولم يسأل عن الصعود الى السماء

قم

ما فى كلامك يرد عليه ؟؟

ايليا صعد الى السماء لأنه لم يمت وبالتالى فهو لم يذق الجحيم الى الآن ! 

*


> و مرة اخرى اريد ان استشهد باخنوخ. الذي احبه الله و سار مع الله و في النهاية من كثرة المحبة اخذه الله اليه لينزله الى الهاوية الى أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ، 22أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى».؟؟؟



*بدأت اشك انك مسيحى من الأصل


من اين اتيت بأن ايوب هو المتحدث هنا ؟؟؟

هنا المتحدث ايوووووووووووووووووووب البار 

الأية فى سفر ايوب 10 : 21


ما هذا ؟؟

*


> و الملائكة التي حملت "لعازر" المسيكن, هل حملته لتنحدر به الى الهاوية؟؟




*نعم*



> فالجحيم هنا ليس هو نفسه العذاب النفسي كما قلت في مداخلة سابقة , بل هو مكان الانتظار, اي بمعنى اخر رفع عينيه في الهاوية و هو يتعذب. و لم يقل ابدا ان ابراهيم معه في نفس المكان بل ان الغني رفع نظره دلالة على انحطاط مكانه و ارتفاع مكان ابراهيم و لعازر.



*مرة أخرى تفسر تفسيرا جميلا لا اعرف له مصدر


هنا هناك تحديدين وهم
*
*فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الجَحِيمِ 

و تحديدا

وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ*

*
اين انه فى الجحيم عموما وخصوصا فى مكان العذاب ....

اين تم ذكر هنا ان لعازر فى الفردوس او الملكوت او او او ؟؟*

​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (3 يناير 2010)

سلام للجميع..

العزيز نيومان,,,

تقول:


> فلماذا يقول يعقوب وداود وكل الابرار انهم ذاهبون الى الهاوية ؟؟؟



و اقول انهم قالوا ذلك لانهم عنوا بذلك الموت او القبر, و لم يكونوا يعرفون شيئا عن حياة بعد الموت التي وضحها لنا العهد الجديد. يعقوب يقول:

 38فَقَالَ: «لاَ يَنْزِلُ ابْنِي مَعَكُمْ، لأَنَّ أَخَاهُ قَدْ مَاتَ، وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ بَاق. فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ أَذِيَّةٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ».

الى اين ينزل بشيبته؟ الى القبر, الى الموت. لا اكثر و لا اقل. فهو لا يعرف ما هية المكان الذي سيذهب اليه.


مرى اخرى اعيد تكرار قورح و جماعته لتتاكد ان المعنى المقصود هو القبر:

فَنَزَلُوا هُمْ وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَحْيَاءً إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، وَانْطَبَقَتْ عَلَيْهِمِ الأَرْضُ، فَبَادُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ الْجَمَاعَةِ.

فالقول انطبقت عليهم الارض حيث نزلوا الى الهاوية , معناه انطبقت عليهم الارض حيث نزلوا الى القبر- فالهاوية كمكان انتظار الاشرار ليست مكانا حسيا له خواص فيزيائية, بل هي مكان غير منظور فيه ارواح الاشرار.

و اقول ايضا مرة اخرى يا عزيزي:  لا تنسى الناحية الشعرية في كلام الكتاب المقدس . و هذا مثال اخر عن استخدام مترادفات لنفس المعنى: الموت:

لأَنَّ أَمْوَاجَ الْمَوْتِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. سُيُولُ الْهَلاَكِ أَفْزَعَتْنِي.
 6حِبَالُ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَحَاطَتْ بِي. شُرُكُ الْمَوْتِ أَصَابَتْنِي.

و الهاوية مرة اخرى هي القبر هنا.



مرة اخرى اقول ان الاعلانات لم تكن قد كملت بعد. و العهد الجديد اتمها:

 10وَإِنَّمَا أُظْهِرَتِ الآنَ بِظُهُورِ مُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي أَبْطَلَ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَارَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْخُلُودَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ

فهذه ( الحياة و ما بعد الموت) كانت غامضة , غير مفهومة , و خدمة العهد القديم و مفاهيمه كانت" ظلا" للعهد الجديد:

 5الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا

لا بل حتى القيامة للبعض من اليهود( الصدوقيين ) كانت شيئا مستحيلا .

و اما كلا مك يا عزيزي عن:


> بطرس الرسول عمل فرقا في كلامه بين (ترك نفسه في الهاوية وجسده يرى فسادا اي في القبر ) .
> 
> اذا يسوع بعد الصليب نزل ( بالنفس لا بالجسد ) الى الهاوية .
> فالهاوية اذا مكان تذهب اليه ( النفوس ) وليس ( الاجساد )
> ...





فمرة اخرى اعود و اقول ان داوود تكلم عن شئ واحد و هو الموت و بكلمات مترادفة .

و ما قصده هنا عن النفس في الهاوية هو عن كامل الجسد و ليس النفس فقط, لا ن الكلمة نفس كثيرا ما تستخدم لتعبر عن كل الجسد :

ا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الابْنِ، كِلاَهُمَا لِي. اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ.


و انظر ايضا ماذا يقول ايوب, و لعل هذه الاية التي تقول بشكل مباشر ان الهاوية هي القبر قد تساعد على القاء الضوء اكثر:

 16تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعًا فِي التُّرَابِ» 

فالتصور اليهودي  عن حياة ما بعد الموت, تصور قاتم لان النور الالهي لم يعلنه لهم . و ايضا اكرر وصف ايوب , حسب فهمه, لما بعد الموت بانه ظلام و دجى:

21قَبْلَ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ وَلاَ أَعُودَ. إِلَى أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ،  22أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى».

و ها هو  الجامعة يعبر عن عدم فهمه و عدم معرفته عما يحدث بعد الموت, اين او الى اين:

 21مَنْ يَعْلَمُ رُوحَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ هَلْ هِيَ تَصْعَدُ إِلَى فَوْق؟ وَرُوحَ الْبَهِيمَةِ هَلْ هِيَ تَنْزِلُ إِلَى أَسْفَلَ، إِلَى الأَرْضِ؟


مرة اخرى اقول ان الاعلانات لم تكن قد كملت بعد. و العهد الجديد اتمها:

 10وَإِنَّمَا أُظْهِرَتِ الآنَ بِظُهُورِ مُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي أَبْطَلَ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَارَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْخُلُودَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ

فهذه ( الحياة و ما بعد الموت) كانت غامضة , غير مفهومة , و خدمة العهد القديم و مفاهيمه كانت" ظلا" للعهد الجديد:

 5الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا

و انفتحت سماء الاعلانات , و اخبرنا الرب يسوع عن حالتنا بعد الموت, اين سنكون:

وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا آتِي أَيْضًا وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا،

و اصبح الرسل يكتبون عارفين ما الذي سيحدث بعد الموت :

فَنَثِقُ وَنُسَرُّ بِالأَوْلَى أَنْ نَتَغَرَّبَ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ وَنَسْتَوْطِنَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ.

و

لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ، فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ، بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، أَبَدِيٌّ.

ناهيك طبعا عما اعلنه الرب يسوع في مثل لعازر و الغني عن الهوة العظيمة التي تفصل الفردوس عن الهاوية و التي تقطع الشك باليقين عن ان الابرار منذ البدء موجودون في الفردوس( حضن ابراهيم).



و اما الزميل "مولكان" و كلامك :



> هل تعلم من هو الذى فهم هذا الفهم لتقول عليه فهم خاطئ ؟؟؟




و انا اقول لك ايضا, ما رايك هل تظن ان بولس لم يكن يعرف من هو بطرس عندما قال:

وَلكِنْ لَمَّا أَتَى بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ قَاوَمْتُهُ مُواجَهَةً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَلُومًا.

و رجاء محبة ان تغير طريقتك حتى نستطيع ان نتحاور و ان لا تكرر كلاما مثل :


> بدأت اشك انك مسيحى من الأصل




كل المودة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*نكمل الرد ولكن قبل الرد هناك رد

انا قلت انى اشك انك لست مسيحيا وهذا الى الآن وخصوصا لأنك لم تدرج تفسيرا واحدا مسيحيا الى الآن
بل وقلت ايضا انك اخطأت حينما اتهمت المفسر بهذا القدر بمثل هذا الخطأ وايضا لم تحضر لنا اى مفسر آخر قال عكس كلام هذا المفسر لنقبل كلامك بل اعترضت على انى اسألك انك هل تعرف من هو ذلك المفسر ولم تعترض على شتيمتك فى المفسر نفسه
عجبى

بل واقول لك ايضا زاد تأكيدى هذا بعد ردك الأخير
لأنك تفعل شئ غريب جدا
تُخَطِئ  المفسر وتأتى بأية أخرى تعتقد خطأ انها تضاد التفسير وايضا لا تحضر على الأية تفسيرا
فأى نقاش هذا الذى ينسف عقيدة الاباء كلها

ارجو ان ترد على كلامى كاملا لأنى لم اكتبه للمزاح !

*


> وَلكِنْ لَمَّا أَتَى بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ قَاوَمْتُهُ مُواجَهَةً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَلُومًا.


*
ماذا فى هذا ؟؟
ما علاقة هذا بالكلام هنا ؟؟*

*نأتى لتفنيد كلامك !*



> و اقول انهم قالوا ذلك لانهم عنوا بذلك *الموت او القبر*, و لم يكونوا يعرفون شيئا عن *حياة بعد الموت* التي وضحها لنا العهد الجديد. يعقوب يقول:


*

طبعا لأنك لم ترجع الى تفسير الأية كعادتك التى عودتنا عليها أخطأت وهذة المرة ضد النص الصريح للأية*

*الأية تقول

38فَقَالَ: «لاَ يَنْزِلُ ابْنِي مَعَكُمْ، لأَنَّ أَخَاهُ قَدْ مَاتَ، وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ بَاق. فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ أَذِيَّةٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ».*

*نرى فى الأية لفظين " الموت " ( وهو الموت العادى ) و " الهاوية " وهى الحياة فى العهد القديم بعد الموت 
فكيف تقول انت ما تفضلت وقلت ؟؟؟*



*يعنى الأية فيها يعقوب عارف الهاوية لوحدها وعارف الموت لوحدها*



> الى اين ينزل بشيبته؟ الى القبر, الى الموت. لا اكثر و لا اقل. فهو لا يعرف ما هية المكان الذي سيذهب اليه.


*
فين دة القبر والموت ؟؟
تعالى الى النص الصريح
* 

*تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ
**تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ
**تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ
**تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ
**تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ
**تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ*


*شفت فين ولا لسة ؟؟؟؟*



> 6حِبَالُ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَحَاطَتْ بِي. شُرُكُ الْمَوْتِ أَصَابَتْنِي.
> 
> و الهاوية مرة اخرى هي القبر هنا.


*سبحان المسيح

الأية فيها " الموت " وفيها " الهاوية " وانت بقدرة قادر تجعل الموت = الهاوية ؟؟

*


> فمرة اخرى اعود *و اقول* ان داوود تكلم عن شئ واحد و هو* الموت* و بكلمات مترادفة .


*لا اعرف هل انت الذى تقول ام الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*



> *و ما قصده هنا عن النفس في الهاوية هو عن كامل الجسد* و ليس النفس فقط, لا ن الكلمة نفس كثيرا ما تستخدم لتعبر عن كل الجسد :


*
سامحنى هذة مصيبة وكارثة لاهوتية

من الذى قال لك ان جسد المسيح نزل الى الهاوية ؟؟*

*من اين اتيت بأن جسد المسيح نزل الى الهاوية ؟؟*



> ا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الابْنِ، كِلاَهُمَا لِي. اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ.


*نفسى مرة واحدة تجيب تفسير مسيحى
تعرفنا بيه انك فعلا مسيحى
لماذا لا تتكلم بالتفاسير ؟؟؟*



> 16تَهْبِطُ إِلَى مَغَالِيقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ إِذْ تَرْتَاحُ مَعًا فِي التُّرَابِ»


*تعالى لنعرض الأيات فى سياقها لتعلم ماذا اخفيت

 14- و قلت للقبر انت ابي و للدود انت امي و اختي.
 15- فاين اذا امالي امالي من يعاينها.
 16- تهبط الى مغاليق الهاوية اذ ترتاح معا في التراب
*​*
الأية هنا فرقت بين " القبر " والهاوية " بل وحتى الأية التى استشهدت بها قالت انه عندما يموت الجسد فى الترااااااب تنزل النفس الى الهاوية
وهذا يضاد تفسيرك تماما إذ ان فعلا النفس لا تنزل الى الهاوية الا عندما يموت الإنسان فعلا
أم لك رأى آخر*


*
انا مش هاكمل اكثر من كدة لأنك مبتعد عن التفاسير نهائيا وتفسر بحسب المزاج

والآن لى سؤال عندك

لماذا لم تأتى بأى تفسير الى الآن من التفاسير المسيحية ؟؟
**لماذا لم تأتى بأى تفسير الى الآن من التفاسير المسيحية ؟؟*
*لماذا لم تأتى بأى تفسير الى الآن من التفاسير المسيحية ؟؟*
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

عزيزي 

يبدو انك تفسر على هواك لتثبت كلامك الخاطيء 

انظر معي واقرأ 

(واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح.)
(1 تسالونيكي 5: 23)

هنا يتكلم عن ( الروح والنفس والجسد ) بوصفها المكونات الثلاث الرئيسية للانسان ، ولا يمكن لاحد ان يفسرها واحدة على انها مترادف الثانية .

(لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. 26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء. 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.)
(اعمال 2: 25 - 27)

هنا القديس بطرس ينسب هذه النبؤة للسيد المسيح ، فهو يقول ان جسده يسكن على رجاء القيامة في التراب، ونفسه لن تترك في الهاوية !!!! 

اذا هذا ليس مترادفات .


اما عن الغني ولعازر وابراهيم ، فيقول : 
(فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.)
(لوقا 16: 23 )

اذا كانت الهاوية هنا هي القبر ( كمرادف )كما تقول ، كيف يرى الغني كلا من ابراهيم ولعازر وهو في القبر ، بالطبع الجسد الميت لا يرى ، الا اذا كان يتكلم عن ( نفسه ) !!!!

اعتقد انك وضعت كلامك ووضعنا كلامنا ، وليس هناك مجالا آخر للنقاش في الامور الواضحة .

راجع اي مرجع يعجبك عربي او انجليزي او اي تفسير عربي او انجليزي واقرأ عن الهاوية والجحيم والفردوس .

الله معك


----------

